# Purse Thief no match for 75-year-old lady



## Ceicei (Sep 1, 2006)

A would-be purse snatcher looking for some quick cash by preying on the elderly picked the wrong woman Wednesday.  Betty Horton, 75, had just finishing shopping about 3:45 p.m. She was putting her groceries into her car near 2800 S. State when she turned and noticed her large handbag was gone from the shopping cart.  Out of the corner of her eye, she saw a man running away with the bag under his arm.  "I started screaming, 'Thief, thief!"' Horton reported.

(rest of article in link below)

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,645197845,00.html


----------



## matt.m (Sep 1, 2006)

I am glad the lady was assertive, however it is fortunate that she did not get hurt.


----------



## crushing (Sep 1, 2006)

What's really impressive is that she ran him down despite her giant hand.


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I am glad the lady was assertive, however it is fortunate that she did not get hurt.


 
Ditto..Some of these idiots don't car who gets hurt as long as they get what they want...


----------



## crushing (Sep 1, 2006)

What's really impressive is that she ran him even though her giant hands are nearly half the size of her whole body.


----------



## Garth Barnard (Sep 7, 2006)

Am I the only one here that thinks this woman was/is completely crazy!?

Initially she wasn't aware that the guy had taken her handbag.  She wasn't hurt and had no reason to go after and engage with the guy. He could've been armed and had accomplices.  

I can understand switching the preditor/prey mentality _during_ a confrontation in which she would've had to physically defend herself, but to go after the guy, after the event, was/is just plain crazy in my opinion!  This woman shouldn't be praised or given publicity, she's needs educating.

Why be a statistic for the sake of a handbag?

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2006)

She certianly did take an un-necessary risk, but at the same time you have to applaud the woman for standing up and refusing to be a victim. Even more so the human element and ability to show forgiveness by giving the theif all the cash she had ($3.00) after the fact. Who's to say that this isn't going to be a life changing experience for the theif?


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> She certianly did take an un-necessary risk, but at the same time you have to applaud the woman for standing up and refusing to be a victim. Even more so the human element and ability to show forgiveness by giving the theif all the cash she had ($3.00) after the fact. Who's to say that this isn't going to be a life changing experience for the theif?




Very true!  Damn good story!  Thanks CeiCei for sharing it!


----------



## Garth Barnard (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi MA-Caver,



MA-Caver said:


> She certianly did take an un-necessary risk, but at the same time you have to applaud the woman for standing up and refusing to be a victim.



I hear what you are saying, but........

Quote: *"She was putting her groceries into her car near 2800 S. State when she turned and noticed her large handbag was gone from the shopping cart.
      Out of the corner of her eye, she saw a man running away with the bag under his arm."*

She was already a victim (in the past tense) BEFORE she acted.  In other words, she acted AFTER the event.

Quote: *"She told herself. "'Betty, you're not going to let no one do this to you again.' Good thing I had my running shoes on."*

SHE ran after HIM! Crazy!

Forget the moral victory for her, from a Self Protection perspective, she did everything wrong and so shouldn't get any praise or publicity.

Everything in life has it's risks and it up to us, as individuals, to assess the risks and act accordingly.  In my opinion she took an unnecessary risk and she just got lucky, very lucky!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> She certianly did take an un-necessary risk, but at the same time you have to applaud the woman for standing up and refusing to be a victim. Even more so the human element and ability to show forgiveness by giving the theif all the cash she had ($3.00) after the fact. Who's to say that this isn't going to be a life changing experience for the theif?


 
She was nuts, but I wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 7, 2006)

Garth Barnard said:


> Everything in life has it's risks and it up to us, as individuals, to assess the risks and act accordingly. In my opinion she took an unnecessary risk and she just got lucky, very lucky!


 
My original MA instructor was murdered in broad daylight by three men attempting to steal his car.  There were 5 of his other "senior" students there who stood idly by and didn't help him because they "thought he could handle himself" and because they "didn't want to take the unnecessary risk".  My whole life since then I've wished I was there to take that risk and fight by his side.  I also wish this lady or someone with her gumption would have been there as well.  Judgement calls aside she took a stand for what she felt was important.  We can debate what's important to each of us as individuals all day long but she deciced that something was important to her and acted on it.  I have nothing but respect for her for that.  That she did not become a statistic is blessing, but maybe if people didn't fear the criminals so much there wouldn't be as many or at the least they wouldn't be so brazen when looking for human "sheep" to hunt.


----------



## Rook (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't argue with sucess.  Well done indeed.


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 9, 2006)

I just saw this lady on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno. After telling her story, Jay said something like she was good example for elderly people and that they shouldn't just take this kind of stuff.

I have to say that this was a very foolish thing this lady did, and she is very lucky she is alive. Quite frankly, it has nothing to do with "standing up" to criminals, or not standing idly by while someone is in danger. I am all for fighting back (when safe to do so, or when absolutely necessary), but even an expert takes a risk when fighting back, and must determine the right moment to act, and how to proceed.

For an elderly lady, who apparently has no particular training, to pursue this criminal to a remote location, just for some materialistic items, is just plain senseless. In Law Enforcement, this is what we call creating a "second crime scene." Her purse was stolen at the first crime scene, but she could very well have been found dead at the second crime scene. She was very lucky that this particular thief was a bit of a wimp who was just down on his luck. Had it been a hardened criminal, she would not likely be around to tell this story, and then I imagine that most people would be saying, "What was that poor deceased woman thinking. She didn't need to end her life over a purse and a few dollars. She could have given a description to the police, canceled her credit cards, and survived to spend a few more years with her family and loved ones."

Yes, it is your choice to stand up against a crime in progress. If you are trained and feel particularly brave, then it is your choice to pursue a fleeing criminal (goodness knows I've done it more than a few times). I am also all for people "getting involved" to help protect innocent victims who are in eminent danger. However, to praise this elderly woman for a foolish (even though lucky and successful) act, sends a message to others which could cost more people their lives.

Get the training you need first. Fight back, if you wish, when the fight is on, but to pursue a criminal with little chance of surviving an altercation is very poor advice. Stay safe, stay alive - - let the police *pursue* the bad guys.

That's my personal and professional opinion.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------

